# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Arthak -- Files $37,000 in Chargebacks After Other Thread Closed

## KHAccounts

*Accused Information*

*Dispute Date: 4/8/18
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: Arthak
Payment Method Information: All of it went through Stripe. The e-mail he used was* *[email protected]* 

*Dispute Information*

*What is the dispute about? Money
Dispute Thread Link: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news/trade-support/scam-reports/661928-scammed-khaccounts-shane-35-000-a.html
Other Sites Scam Link:
Value of Trade Involved: $37,000USD
Did you use a middleman?: If yes, who? No
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:

It is pretty cut and dry. The accused opened up a scam thread (https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...-35-000-a.html (Scammed by KHAccounts/Shane for $35,000)) about me a couple days and the case was not sided in his favor. He then went ahead and contacted his credit card company (AMEX) and disputed the charges, putting $37,000 of my livelihood on hold.*

*Proof*

*Here is the link to the screenshots showing that the disputes were filed today in the amount stated:* *Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------------

Please let me know if you need anything further from me.*

----------


## D3Boost

Arthak has been notified.

----------


## D3Boost

Arthak has replied the following:




> Since I filed for a chargeback, I was advised by AMEX that neither party should be in any communication. For this reason, I'm messaging you and sending you this:
> 
> 
> Screenshot - dfc7c7474dc4872e8cfbde18fa964184 - Gyazo


I asked him to get in touch with you to try and find a resolution to this or he'll be banned and labeled as a scammer in 24 hours.

----------


## KHAccounts

> Arthak has replied the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him to get in touch with you to try and find a resolution to this or he'll be banned and labeled as a scammer in 24 hours.


What a load of BS. The first chargeback he filed was 3/28 (you can see that here -- Imgur: The magic of the Internet). He then opened his scammer thread against me on 4/5. If AMEX told you not to make contact, why did you open up the scammer thread to try to communicate with me? You are a thief and even if you win those AMEX disputes, you better get ready to lawyer up because I am going to come after you so hard you wish you would have not ever opened those chargebacks.

----------


## KHAccounts

Also, way to link an imgur image with no context and make it sound completely different...

Here is the actual bit of the conversation: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

The reason I had you contact your credit card company is because you refused to see that you were in the wrong and it was what you were going to do anyways. If I didn't say that, I was going to sit there and be arguing in circles with you for hours.

----------


## D3Boost

Arthak is clearly not going to cooperate so we'll just have to ban him for now and label him as a scammer. We will keep both threads up in case you want to use them as proof to fight back the chargebacks.

*Scammer's details:*
[email protected]

----------

